# Any thoughts on the Sony 40" BRAVIA XBR® LCD Flat Panel HDTVKDL-V40XBR1 ?



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

In preparation for the S3 coming out later this year    (and because I've been holding off on HD), my wife and I just ordered a new Home Theatre cabinet from Sligh - model 9750-1-BE (http://www.sligh.com/main.php?menunum=1&product=3) for our (soon to be) HD Flat Panel TV. We want to keep it to 40-42" (based on the cabinet we picked and the size of the room), so after a good amount research and review in several stores, we're leaning toward the Sony 40" BRAVIA XBR LCD Flat Panel.   

Since I trust TiVo fans more than anyone else, I thought I'd throw out a question to the crew in the HD forum to get any thoughts from you based on your experience with the 40" SONY BRAVIA. :up: or :down:

The HT cabinet should be delivered in 8 weeks or so, so I have time to pick the right model and work a great deal. Your help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## DavidS (Sep 27, 2000)

Did you check the Display Devices sections of AVSForums.com. I'll bet you'll find a thread or two on this TV, and on any others you are looking at.


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

Just bought one a week ago Saturday replacing a Samsung 46" DLP. Much better picture quality with OTA, OTA HD, and DirecTV analog. Smaller foot print as well. Got it for $3100 locally. Recommend highly at this point.


----------



## fuji426 (Jun 14, 2005)

I wouldn't jump too quickly. Sony has admitted to a problem with the Bravia line where the screen will not power on/off after 1200-1500 hours of use. I think it was mentioned in Home Theater Magazine.


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

As I recall it was a RP LCD unit.


----------



## fuji426 (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's a link to the article :
http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=803

Affected models are:
KLV-V40A10, KLV-V32A10, KLV-V26A10 and KF-E50A10


----------



## flackman (Feb 28, 2006)

I recently purchased this LCD. 

My LCD was manufactured Dec 2005, therefore it is not subject to the "recall". If you happen to get one made before Dec 2005, Sony will send you--at their cost--a usb memory vault. You plug it in, update the firmware on your TV, keep your free memory usb memory vault. At 64 MB, it makes a good bottle opener.

If updating the firmware on your TV seems too daunting, you could unplug and replug in your TV every 1200 hours.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

I'm just about to buy one myself. How does it handle the 4:3 SD programs as far a stretching, zooming or whatever with the HD Tivo?



teasip said:


> Just bought one a week ago Saturday replacing a Samsung 46" DLP. Much better picture quality with OTA, OTA HD, and DirecTV analog. Smaller foot print as well. Got it for $3100 locally. Recommend highly at this point.


----------



## macericpet (Jan 15, 2003)

I have the 32" model and it is a very nice unit.


----------



## Beth Morton (Jul 12, 2008)

Do you like your Sligh entertainment center? We have a 40" Sony Bravia and are thinking of ordering the same model Sligh you have?


----------



## Beth Morton (Jul 12, 2008)

Do you like your Sligh Entertainment furniture? We are thinking of buying the same model you bought.


----------



## Beth Morton (Jul 12, 2008)

We love our Sony Bravia 40" flat panel. We had a Samsung which had a major factory problem which was not under warranty and literally had to trash it. We will never buy Samsung again. Samsung was aware the board in the tv would fail in the US market, but still provided the "international" type board part and sold it to US customers knowing it would only last a short time due differences in US/International power supply.


----------

